# Tedeschi Trucks Band



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Wooooohoooooo! Going to see them again in Calgary Nov. 10th! At least I am if I can get that weekend off from my awesome new job. Is there a fingers crossed emoticon? Any one else going? How about you Bill Gill?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

No SK dates for them, huh?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I am also going.

hope its a gooder.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

They will put on a tremendous show!


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope. Nothing in SK. At least I don't have to drive to Winnipeg like last time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is Tedeschi the main singer in the Tedeschi Trucks band now? Other than one Youtube video, I haven't really heard the new band. I was a huge fan of Mike Mattison as the singer in the Derek Trucks band. It seems a shame if he is now just a backup singer in the new band.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Is Tedeschi the main singer in the Tedeschi Trucks band now? Other than one Youtube video, I haven't really heard the new band. I was a huge fan of Mike Mattison as the singer in the Derek Trucks band. It seems a shame if he is now just a backup singer in the new band.


yes she is. great voice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Is Tedeschi the main singer in the Tedeschi Trucks band now? Other than one Youtube video, I haven't really heard the new band. I was a huge fan of Mike Mattison as the singer in the Derek Trucks band. It seems a shame if he is now just a backup singer in the new band.


Yes, Susan does all the lead vocals and Mike is one of the backup singers. I have all the TTB CDs and I hear what you're saying about Mike Mattison. There are songs which I thought would be much better off with Mike singing instead of Susan. Mike also has his own band called Scrapomatics, so if you are interested you can check him out at www.scrapomatics.com. They sometimes open for TTB.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

blam said:


> I am also going.
> 
> hope its a gooder.


You shooting this one *blam*?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Chito said:


> Yes, Susan does all the lead vocals and Mike is one of the backup singers. I have all the TTB CDs and I hear what you're saying about Mike Mattison. There are songs which I thought would be much better off with Mike singing instead of Susan. Mike also has his own band called Scrapomatics, so if you are interested you can check him out at www.scrapomatics.com. They sometimes open for TTB.


When they played Fredericton a couple of years ago he sang at least one, maybe two songs.


----------

